# 1968 GTO trunk repair



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Had a small holes in trunk so we cut tt out and patched, butt welded patch and ground down. Then wired brushed the complete floor painted two coats of POR 15 and use some sparkle paint to get close to original look . We spent an afternoon and came out good for a driver quality .


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I have ordered some gm restoration trunk paint. It's part number 1051499 but not sure I will spend the time to paint .This came out lite in color but I will decide when it comes in . I think once you have mat down and spare in not much to look at, I do know it will never rust again . Doug


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks great,nice job !!!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

X2----very nice work!


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Here are some photos from last night. Spent a few hours cleaning off all undercoating ( tough ugly job with torch and hard work) and put two coats of POR 15 down. Trunk is sealed top and bottom. We are now going to try some patches on quarter panels. Pictures to come. This Gto is from Southern California and has all original metal. This is nice compared to most cars I have worked on in the North East . Not one bolt I have not been able to remove.. this is a car that will be driven hard not shown, so my repairs may not be concourse they will be rust free for many years. Doug


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow! Looks good!


----------

